# looking for roms



## thedizzle11 (Sep 18, 2011)

ive been rooted for a few months now and im running out of cool roms to try.
ive tried miui, several stock roms, a few sense ones, and im just looking for more. what roms do you guys use on your evo? please leave a comments with your favorite rom(s) and maybe even a link?


----------



## Mgenova (Jun 15, 2011)

I like explod e4g by team nocturnal. I didn't like the fonts however that was changed easily. The ics launcher is nice


----------



## xadidas4lifex (Nov 8, 2011)

Miui rom. Definitely give aosp another try. Its a great rom Lol

Hit up www.matrimonyclothing.com to check out my friend's clothing line. its very well known in Dallas. NBA stars and a few rappers wear it. use code: CC0891 at checkout for a 10% discount.


----------



## thedizzle11 (Sep 18, 2011)

Mgenova, thanks for the suggestion ill check it out!


----------



## Mgenova (Jun 15, 2011)

I run the newest nightly 3.0.0. Its very stable no bugs. Im Just waiting for deck to fix the camera/gallery fore closes on his ics port... Its sweet but i gotta have a camera lol.


----------



## bOOmBoTz401 (Feb 2, 2012)

Some of my favorites have been

Tommys classic Rom 
Synergy rls1
Jarrods ics beta 
Cm 7.1

Can't really go wrong with any of them

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------

